# Poc Trabec Race or Trabec Race MIPS or Troy LEE a1 helmet



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am considering to buy a second helmet I am thinking to get POC Trabec Race, Trabec Race MIPS Version or Troy Lee A1. 

Do you think the POC Trabec MIPS version worth the money and what do you think about the protection level that Troy Lee A1 compared to POC Trabec Race/ MIPS?


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

poc trabec race mips is so worth the money. i'm very happy with mines.
upgraded my cannondale ryker to the poc trabec race mips


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Why do to you think the mips version is worth the money? 

I don't like the color scheme of the mips version, actually I only like the radon blue.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a POC Trabec and my son has the Troy Lee A1. I just order a Troy Lee for myself. The A1 is lighter, cooler and very cool looking!


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

RSAmerica said:


> I have a POC Trabec and my son has the Troy Lee A1. I just order a Troy Lee for myself. The A1 is lighter, cooler and very cool looking!


Does it offers same level of protection of poc trabec race/mips version?

I own a orange/ white Poc trabec race, but I need a 2nd helmet just for backup, coz most of the time I clean my helmet to remove mud and usually takes 2 days for the strap go dry.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

The Troy Lee has better coverage then the POC. I smashing the side of my head on a rock with a Mavic road helmet. I hit the side of the helmet on a flat rock and the helmet made a big dent in my head. I will only wear an all Mtn helmet with good coverage.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Also theTroy Lee has a nice big visor.


----------



## paradigm shifter (Jun 4, 2013)

rave81 said:


> coz most of the time I clean my helmet to remove mud and usually takes 2 days for the strap go dry.


What is the issue with riding with a damp strap?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

rave81 said:


> Do you think the POC Trabec MIPS version worth the money ?


Read this article.... I know it's a long one.
Towards the end of the article they talk a bit about MIPS...
SENSELESS | Bicycling Magazine

Is it worth the money? I don't know... But the testing and studies show that if it reduces rotational inertia I think it might be.

Other helmet manufacturers are starting to look into the technology as well...


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

RSAmerica said:


> I have a POC Trabec and my son has the Troy Lee A1. I just order a Troy Lee for myself. The A1 is lighter, cooler and very cool looking!


I second your comments. I really like the A1.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Eckstream1 said:


> Read this article.... I know it's a long one.
> Towards the end of the article they talk a bit about MIPS...
> SENSELESS | Bicycling Magazine
> 
> ...


 I think you correct about this after watching this video in youtube about mips MIPS Helmet Technology - YouTube It reduces the inertia force so less likely to have a severe brain damage when you crash your head on the ground.

I've ordered POC Trabec Race MIPS white/black. I do like the radon blue but they don't have M/L size.

Troy Lee a1 doesn't have mips so in the event of major crash the protection isn't as good as Trabec Race MIPS.

The only thing I don't like with the Trabec Race MIPS is their color scheme, but of course Protection is the most important, those bling bling won't save your brain.

Do you which full face helmet offers MIPS technology besides POC, I'll have to change my full face helmet as well with MIPS tech.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i had my fair share of crashes and it hurts. i cant imagine riding without a helmet. my head is very important and i dont want to ending up like a vegetable. pay the extra $$ and protect your head.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the trabec race MIPS. My friend has the TLD A1. His lid is great. TLD doesn't mess around when it comes to helmets. I currently have a TLD D3 carbon and it is excellent. I should have gone with the A1 but got caught up in the MIPS. I really don't see how it is beneficial. The coverage on the A1 is amazing and sits better on the head. Trabec MIPS looks weird and sits high.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

I had serious accident and landed on head cracking bell helmet

I researched helmets and bought the poc MIPS 6 months ago after taking off 6 months
To recover.

I feel safer and believe the poc research knowing they design ski helmets which must take multiple impacts

The head is the most important part of the body ........at any cost


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad to see such good reviews of the A1. I was thinking of getting one since Price Point has a nice sale price on the Gold helmet right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I of course speak with Bias, as I am the marketing and athlete manager here at TLD, so I won't go into a long winded sales pitch on our new A1 helmet, but overwhelming response from our dealers and customers has been "its the most comfortable helmet I have ever put on my head", and that comfort did not sacrifice safety as we meet and EXCEED all of the helmet testing, but more importantly, the helmet has already saved a few heads. I have received a few emails with pics of guys taking horrendous hits to the head, and the helmet has survived! but more importantly none of these riders sustained any head trauma. There are a lot of great trail helmets on the market right now, safety has gotten better, styling, ventilation, fit, and I am proud of the team here on the A1, we took a lot of time to make it fit well, look great and most of all-make it safe.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

Agreed. The TLD A1 is insanely comfortable compared to my Trabec MIPS.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't you guys have any clearance issue with the A1? The sides of the helmet sit low and push my Oakley radar glasses down. Basically, they won't stay behind my ears..
I don't have this problem with my Giro xar or fox.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

rave81 said:


> I think you correct about this after watching this video in youtube about mips MIPS Helmet Technology - YouTube It reduces the inertia force so less likely to have a severe brain damage when you crash your head on the ground.
> 
> I've ordered POC Trabec Race MIPS white/black. I do like the radon blue but they don't have M/L size.
> 
> ...


MIPS doesn't do **** for you if the helmet doesn't fit. Go with the one that is the most secure on your head, fits and feels the best. MIPS is a great system with high speed impacts, but it will not work as advertised if the helmet does not fit correctly.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

SicBith said:


> MIPS doesn't do **** for you if the helmet doesn't fit. Go with the one that is the most secure on your head, fits and feels the best. MIPS is a great system with high speed impacts, but it will not work as advertised if the helmet does not fit correctly.


I agree... I really wanted to rock the Trabec, but none of the sizes fit me... So sad...


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I really like my POC on cooler days, but when it starts getting hot out 90+ the helmet turns into a heater on my head and I have a huge over heating issue with it compared to other helmets I have used.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

hitechredneck said:


> I really like my POC on cooler days, but when it starts getting hot out 90+ the helmet turns into a heater on my head and I have a huge over heating issue with it compared to other helmets I have used.


Hmmm... What color is your POC, because if you have black it will be hot on your head.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i have the white POC MIPS and dont have heating issues. i was riding just last friday at the famous blanket creek in canton, ga and it was 93 degrees and my head didnt even feel hot.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I went through this recently and ended up choosing the POC. Great fit for me, but hot. If I had to do it again, I would get the TLD A1.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

jazzanova said:


> Don't you guys have any clearance issue with the A1? The sides of the helmet sit low and push my Oakley radar glasses down. Basically, they won't stay behind my ears..
> I don't have this problem with my Giro xar or fox.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Could somebody post a profile picture of A1 with glasses on? Thanks!


----------



## girth_maul (Jul 3, 2013)

Tested new A1 last night for first time. Helmet is quite hot despite all the holes. It sits much lower on your head than the POC, but is not as comfortable. I ride with these glasses and there was no issues with the helmet: Alpina Eyewear Twist Four Shield VL+ Sportbrille


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

rave81 said:


> Hmmm... What color is your POC, because if you have black it will be hot on your head.


Its the highlighter yellow one. Compared to my fox helmet its really warm. But the fox down not fit my head very well.


----------



## SD853 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've had the A1 now for a month and am really pleased with the fit and how comfortable the interior is. It also seems to vent really well. Also I got the metal flake silver so it looks bad ass.


----------

